

Show HN: Web-Based trending tool for manufacturing facilities - alexmarcy
http://www.preciseintegration.com/trend
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.preciseintegration.com&#x2F;trend<p>I have built things similar to this for a couple of clients in the past and had interest from a thrown-together demo on our site. I took some time and built it into an MVP and am looking for people in the manufacturing world to beta test so I can prioritize what needs to be added to make it useful and find any bugs.<p>Any thoughts on the landing page or how best to get this information out to the people who could be customers would be greatly appreciated.
======
alexmarcy
I have built similar tools for a couple clients in the past and received
interest in making it into a product based on a demo on our site. I invested
some time in making that happen and am looking for people to beta test so I
can add additional database connectivity and work out any bugs.

Any thoughts on the landing page or how to drive traffic would be greatly
appreciated.

